

Is it time for a NGO based Git hosting service for OSS projects? - secopdev
https://twitter.com/i_error/status/595937610683568129

======
karmakaze
The beauty of distributed source control is that github could shutdown and no
history would be lost. The pull-request network would need to be rebuilt
elsewhere. The best way is to have multiple large services and ease of
migrating between them. Cross-provider pull-requests?

